# Please recommend cross bars and a good roof rack for my Atlas



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

Good afternoon. I have a 2018 white Atlas SE with Tech 2.0T. I'm looking for a decent set of cross bars and roof rack that won't break the bank. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

You'll be breaking more than the bank when cheap cross bars fail, while in transit, with valuable items on them. 

Buy once, cry once.

Or search for barely used or new bars from other owners.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8692586-Roof-rack-questions-size-manufacturer


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I got a used set of thule ARB53 crossbars (aeroblades 53") and rapid crossroad foot pack 450R. Looks good, fits well. Much sturdier than the plastic ones they sell on Amazon. Altogether I paid about $265 on Ebay. Including locks.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the Thule wingbar evo and evo raised rails. Very happy w their versatility and have successfully managed to get my old Yakima SpaceBooster set up on it with no issues. Happy to share my experience, and I managed to get it all new w locks at REI during the holidays when they were running 20% off so I paid just under $400....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The VW bars are excellent - quiet and durable plus they allow the sunroof to clear. Never had an issue carrying our Yakima box up there.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

VW discontinued the original factory crossrails and they aren't easy to find. The "new" version is actually the Thule Crossroad feet with some kind of custom crossbar....They are $340-400.

https://www.vwpartswarehouse.com/p/...le-Base-Carrier-Bars/91115938/3CN071151B.html


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> I have the Thule wingbar evo and evo raised rails. Very happy w their versatility and have successfully managed to get my old Yakima SpaceBooster set up on it with no issues. Happy to share my experience, and I managed to get it all new w locks at REI during the holidays when they were running 20% off so I paid just under $400....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posted this on the Tourmaline thread, but it also shows the rack setup I’m using. No issues w the box and the pano roof, but you have to be careful when you’re locating exactly where to put the towers/crossbars.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kuyaariel said:


> Good afternoon. I have a 2018 white Atlas SE with Tech 2.0T. I'm looking for a decent set of cross bars and roof rack that won't break the bank. Any recommendations? Thanks


Do you intend to mount certain attachments using T-slots? Like a bike carrier or ski carrier?

If so, look at options that don't require you to hack up the T-slot rubstrips, like the Thule Evo wingbar or Yakima Jetstream.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Digging a bit either after VW put their bars off the table. Ill be getting WingBars either, very flexible if you have more cars, you just switch the feet. And they have more load certified than 450R from VW.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kazimir80 said:


> Digging a bit either after VW put their bars off the table. Ill be getting WingBars either, very flexible if you have more cars, you just switch the feet. And they have more load certified than 450R from VW.


The thule bars may take more load, but it still doesn't override the roof load capacity specified by VW.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Sure but it does not lower that limit on the other hand.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kazimir80 said:


> Sure but it does not lower that limit on the other hand.


You have to take into account the weight of the cross bars and the attachments you put on. they eat into the overall load capacity of the roof.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

I am taking, just bars are not the weakest point here. Roof can handle about 220lbs. If I take 165lbs Thule 450R minus cca 50lbs roof rack I am on the half of the load. So better bars = better load, of course in the roof load limit.


----------

